# Peacock Mural with Gilded Drapery



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

This mural is about 8ft tall and about 4ft wide. The drapery was gilded with composition leaf. The painting was done entirely with acrylics and oil. The tassel took about 7 hours and the peacocks feathers took about 14 hours. 


Michael Tust


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow, very nice. It has good depth. What is the substrate?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That's not painting, that is art! Very nice!:notworthy:


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

TheRogueBristle said:


> Wow, very nice. It has good depth. What is the substrate?


Thank You...
It was done on Drafting Film.... Very Easy to Transport.


Michael tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Details.....

Michael Tust


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow, just wow!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

INSANE !

When do you start mass producing that ? 

(sorry)


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

daArch said:


> INSANE !
> 
> When do you start mass producing that ?
> 
> (sorry)


Ha.....
Hey Arch , I think you know some of my friends from the Guild....
Norman M. Jeff k. Michael K. Donald F. and so on...



Michael Tust


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

The detail is amazing. Very nice work.


----------



## ligboozer (Oct 13, 2009)

Again Michael, very impressive. 

I am curious though, are your posts here all of current projects or are some of them past projects?

The only reason I ask is I wonder about the demand for faux in the area. Or how much do you work out of the area, after all you aren't exactly doing run of the mill faux painting.

Can't wait for your next post. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

michael tust said:


> Ha.....
> Hey Arch , I think you know some of my friends from the Guild....
> Norman M. Jeff k. Michael K. Donald F. and so on...
> 
> ...


Yes I do. The only one I have not met personally is Norman, but have had some real nice email chats with him. And Walldude is one of my alltime favorite people. Should have followed his example when management & leadership phucked him over, instead of becoming a target myself. 

The SF chapter has some real talent, and good people.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

ligboozer said:


> Again Michael, very impressive.
> 
> I am curious though, are your posts here all of current projects or are some of them past projects?
> 
> ...


Thanks....
Yes some Old ... some New...Some are just Panels that I have done over the Years.... From weeks ago... to years ago. We have been in the Decorative Painting buisiness since about 1995... so we are fairly established. We have just been very fortunate to be continually busy in this economy. There is still a high demand for Decorative Painting.... San Francisco and the Peninsula have kept us busy.


Michael Tust


----------

